# Gas Prices



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Locally we're at $1.45
:beat:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

i paid $1.49 last nite but the lowest onthe coast is $1.44


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$1.55 here it went up $0.10 last week.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We're still steady today. Price per barrel went down overnight too.. I think to 34 bucks!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its averaging around 1.40 to 1.45 here, been in that range for the past month or so


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its at 1.62 here not sure why. it was 1.49 3-4 weeks ago or so. just wont come back down.


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

$1.42 at the Kangaroo on the south side of Gulfport for the last couple days.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish the price was locked in or at least capped at $1.75
No changes for today but we have one station serving up pertrol at $1.40

it was crazy paying 4 bux and over!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

1.59 here.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I give $1.59 this morning but i could have gotten it cheaper from a different store. the country store i stopped at is always a little higher then most places. Walmart in Pontotoc(about 15 miles from me) is selling it for $1.29. <--- thats cheaper then i ever though i would ever see it again in my life time!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. the cheapest I can remember gas was 92 cents. 
Im only 32


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm 32 as well. I remember mom and pop getting it for around 85 cent range when i was younger. I figure the cheapest I've ever given for a gallon my self was around the 98 cent a gallon range,give or take a few cents.

It hard to remember back that far at:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah my memory is clouded from long periods of burning strange plants and inhaling the smoke


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Werd!!! :439:


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember at one time it was 79-89 cents. That was my senior year in HS in south Texas.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I just created this page for you guys. It's really neat. You can zoom in all teh way to street level anywhere in the US and see the prices at each individual gas station. 
Also, it's always current!
Enjoy!
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=gasprices

I've also added the link to the page in the Quick Links menu in the navbar above and there's also a link on the main page in the Site Navigation box.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah that's cool I found the road my house is on. still 1.62


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I dig it man!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a cool site.

Most of the stations around my area have the title OLD above them meaning they have not report in the past few days. The cheapest station i could find on the map "close to home" was $1.54. But i know i can get it cheaper then that,its just not shown on the map.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah, the updates are member driven so locals have to report what the costs are in their area.
i try to update the ones for my local area. write em down on the way to work and post em when i get there.


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Holding at $1.42 around here right now. We was at 1.44 then jumped to 1.59, then lowered back down.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we're still at $1.45 
i bought 93.5 for $1.89 from Entec the other day. filled up the brute before i tore up the creek.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$1.49 here


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

1.54


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 34 and I remember paying about $.60 in Tupelo when I was in high school


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

jackman said:


> I'm 34 and I remember paying about $.60 in Tupelo when I was in high school


Really? I've live all 32 of my years here and i don't ever remember it being that low but my memory ain't what it use to be lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my memory has been affected too


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Really? I've live all 32 of my years here and i don't ever remember it being that low but my memory ain't what it use to be lol.


 Right behind the baseball field at the old high school there used to be a grocery store there that had pumps i dont remember the name of it though


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah its still there. But I cant remember the name either.Actually there two store there.There on the corner of Ida(crackvile) and Lumpkin.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

1.54 up hear


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

still holding..
$1.45


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It's mixed around here. 1.37 at the Cefco on the corner but 1.27 at Walmart.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah its still there. But I cant remember the name either.Actually there two store there.There on the corner of Ida(crackvile) and Lumpkin.


 Sack-n-Save, I knew I would remember it sooner or later


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

jackman said:


> Sack-n-Save, I knew I would remember it sooner or later


OK i was talking about a different store on down by the apartments. The old Sack -n-Save building is still there but its been turn into The Department of Human Services building.

Were you born and raised around here?


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

yep went to lawhon carver then good ole THS graduated '92


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Back down to $1.45 here.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

$1.47 is the average around here.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

down around $1.37 here


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we down to $1.42


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

I filled up at $1.39 in Meridian, not sure what it is in town today. Will find out shortly.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Dude, I found $1.39 also!
Gotta love it. It's right by my house too.


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

Was in town yesterday running around, and found it for $1.37 around town.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

boy i dont want to look a gift horse in the mouth but how low can it go!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We're creeping up a bit around here. Place that had the cheap gas ($1.39) was up to $1.49


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah us too.. back up to $1.55


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

$1.53 today


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

now to $1.60


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep, it's going back up "in preparation for the spring demand"
pfft!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought it was because of the winter /holiday demand.....more like OPECs wallet demand


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what i would have thought too, stogi but they said spring/summer demand. they work like 2 quarters ahead or something.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

i think its all b/s i watched oil for forever and it is economically and mathmatically senseless.. i could'nt figure stupid out one bit myself watch oil price per barrel watch supply and demand globaly not just in america then watch price your paying in america compared to around the world and then listen to the big oil companies explain why.. it honestly makes zero sense except we have been getting raped for the past 7 years on oil prices... sorry had to rant when i seen this post.. 

gas here is 1.56 has not got below a 1.50 in i dont know how long...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

noone knows why its priced at what it is and why it fluctuates as it does.
Every answer you ever hear from an "oil executive" makes no sense.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

anytime you hear anything from any "executive" it make no sense look at the whitehouse lol...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha don't get me started. People on here got sick of my political rants on the old forum 
i was just trying to keep everyone involved in current events and make them think about what's going on around them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$1.69 here now


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

We are paying .70 a liter. But we are also on a regulated gas price system here, every Thursday our prices get adjusted up or down depending on the market, so as oil prices fall so do our gas prices. Do any states do regulated pricing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not that I know of. At one time you could put money into a "gas bank" if gas was $2.50 you could buy $500 worth (or whatever ou could afford) and then you filled up w/ a card until it was gone, you got 1250 gallons of gas for $500. So if gas went to (and it did) $4/gal. You were still filling up out of your gas bank that you got for $2.50/gal. and not paying $4/gal for it. Not sure if you can still do that. If you can I'd like to buy gas w/ all of my tax return... haha..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot it's creeping up day after day.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

beavel said:


> We are paying .70 a liter. But we are also on a regulated gas price system here, every Thursday our prices get adjusted up or down depending on the market, so as oil prices fall so do our gas prices. Do any states do regulated pricing?



That's right at 2.40 a gallon ( liter slightly small than a quart) No our government doesn't regulate our gas prices . We have a free market. It adjust itself everyday. Of course with the leaps towards socialization the new administration is wanting to make we could very well see regulate fuel prices here. I say leave it alone..... let supply and demand work.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

We pretty much all feel the same up here. Price regulation does not work! 2 months ago we were paying $1.45 a liter for self serve regular. Last week it was .63 and now it is climbing back up week by week.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya'll have allot of taxes tacked on also don't ya'll? Like to pay for your universal health care and other government programs.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh yes we are taxed the system breaks down something along these lines:

48% is crude price
17% is Refining and Marketing Costs
32% taxes
the rest is profit for vendors.

All I know is if that is true what they tell us, I would hate to be an accountant at a small mom and pop's store trying to figure out if I was making money or losing it the way our prices go up and down.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah.... you always here our congressman talking about the outrageous profits the oil companies are making here in the US, but, they fail to mention the money the government makes in taxes on a gallon of gas. It's like .46 a gallon in taxes and the end profit for the oil company something like .08 a gallon. The government doesn't have a thing to complain about.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the gov is about to expand big time


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It went up hear 20c or so one night. does this have something to do with Gaza and Israel. I hope this pres does not dismantle our military.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this president want to close guantanamo, pull out of iraq, send everyone a wellfare check. Remember when joe the plumber exposed his plan to spead the wealth?
That's exactly what his "tax cut" is going to do. He is a comitted leftist and wants to take this country as far left as possible.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you see the stimulus pack? If it gos. We are going to build zoos in **** ,buy slides, give millions to some Town to put solar street lights in that has a couple hundred people in it and to boot it has a 20%+ poverty rate! Cut tax's on small businesses only if they create NEW jobs, and its $3000 per new job!! Hes going to cut tax's on us to. Hes giving us a tax brake that's like $20 a month for this year. you hear 1000 in stuff and then you think about that stimulus pack we got last year. NOT SO!!! We saw that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it's a welfare plan. that's all it is.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

$1.89 hate this state. we get taxed for everything we do/buy/breath/spit etc etc. and they keep doing it, no wonder our population is dropping like a rock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah ya'll get fined for spitting in the city... $100 :34:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah ya'll get fined for spitting in the city... $100 :34:


Im 6hrs west of NYC. Never even been there. Ive been by it, but no way in **** do I ever care to go there. My fiance's sister works there... Not sure how people do it, its nuts. 

why why why did I move back from Colorado.. :banghead:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been to Hunts Point in NYC driving a truck more times than I care to count. I used to think the people in Jackson Ms couldn't drive. You kinda drive by feel in NYC....hahaha Dang near every time you cross a bridge it cost ya money. Of all the places I went that's one city I don't miss one bit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we're back down again. $1.53


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

STOGI said:


> I've been to Hunts Point in NYC driving a truck more times than I care to count. I used to think the people in Jackson Ms couldn't drive. You kinda drive by feel in NYC....hahaha Dang near every time you cross a bridge it cost ya money. Of all the places I went that's one city I don't miss one bit.


Agreed. I had to go to brooklyn once for a delivery and then I got lost in queens and when I was finnaly making it back out I got hit by a crazy jap guy in a mercedes.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah sounds like King of Queens. 
Doug!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

$1.649 Here in Hattiesburg. I really hope it does not get back to $4 anytime soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

$1.69 here now


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

1.65-9 most places here. can probably find it 150-59 but you'd end up spendin that much money(not to mention threatening your life at the same time) drivin into the hood to save a dolla per tank.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

1.79


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

creepin up here too :aargh4:


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess we are on our way to $4 again. Well if they want to see how bad the economy can get just let them continue to rise.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

$1.89 and climbing everyday.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Iv seen it hear for that 2 days ago 1.89. 1.74 now


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah I was just reading that oil prices have fallen and pump prices haven't had time to catch up I guess we just have to see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

up back to 1.89 ****


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We still at $1.69

Remember, you can use the map to find the lowest price in your area.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=gasprices


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep but I drive by 10 or so on the way to work.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> We still at $1.69
> 
> Remember, you can use the map to find the lowest price in your area.
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=gasprices


Well if that Map isn't anti Canadian I don't know what is!!! :thinking:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

where's canada?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

1.69 here


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

beavel said:


> Well if that Map isn't anti Canadian I don't know what is!!! :thinking:


 Hay you just don't exist my friend from the north. like some sort of conspiracy theory. we (USA) are the only ones in the world and its flat. dam it!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

beavel said:


> Well if that Map isn't anti Canadian I don't know what is!!! :thinking:


 
they only let you do USA right now 
but u can use theirs from this link here: 
http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_can_gastemperaturemap.aspx


----------

